# fluid capacities



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

I have a '95 SE V6 4X4 and I'm about to change the fluids in the trans and transfer. It is a manual trans and I've read here about the fluid level problems on these 5 speeds. The FSM says the trans takes about 7.5 pints. Is this correct and you just need to put it in from the top, or do you actually need more fluid than the FSM says? Also the FSM says to use ATF in the transfer case, is this correct? Thanks for any input you can give.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The 5-speed V6 trans should have 5.1 quarts total capacity. Use ONLY GL-4 gear oil. DO NOT USE GL-5 in the transmission. ATF in the t-case is OK, pull the check plug and see what it had in it already. From what I've seen, you can run either ATF OR gear oil in the t-case. My 88 takes GL-4 gear oil (says so in the FSM), but 94-95's take ATF. The design didn't change at all IIRC. Go figure, eh?


----------

